# audacious i znikająca playlista

## cin0l

zaktualizowałem sobie audacious do najnowszej wersji, tj. media-sound/audacious-1.3.0_rc2..

i w czym problem.. lista utworow nie zachowuje sie po restarcie systemu, kiedy wylacze audaciousa i wlacze spowrotem, utwory w playliscie sa na miejscu, ale po restarcie systemu juz nie..

w czym moze leżeć problem?

----------

## Yatmai

W tym że audacious podobnie jak xmms przy zamykaniu zachowują listę utworów gdzieś w katalogu domowym, jeśli walniesz reset to nie zdąży zapisać  :Razz: 

----------

## cin0l

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> W tym że audacious podobnie jak xmms przy zamykaniu zachowują listę utworów gdzieś w katalogu domowym, jeśli walniesz reset to nie zdąży zapisać 

 

hmm.. tylko że ja resetuje kompa z poziomu menu w kde zawsze, nigdy twardy reset, poza tym, zawsze przed restartem wyłączam audacious, czyli powinna się zapisać przy zamknięciu aplikacji..

no i poprzednia wersja czyli chyba 1.2.2 nie miała tego problemu  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Zamaskuj 1.3. Mi ta wersja też odwala "cyry". Np. nie wczytuje starych skórek od XMMS/Winamp. Beznadzieja.

----------

## Yatmai

A mnie się coś zdaje, że ktoś wywalił obsługę mp3 z 1.3

----------

## totencham

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Zamaskuj 1.3. Mi ta wersja też odwala "cyry". Np. nie wczytuje starych skórek od XMMS/Winamp. Beznadzieja.

 

*KLIK*

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> A mnie się coś zdaje, że ktoś wywalił obsługę mp3 z 1.3

 

*KLIK*

----------

## ukl

Pełne 1.3.0 działa już IMO poprawnie, nie występuje problem z playlistami...

----------

## BeteNoire

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Zamaskuj 1.3. Mi ta wersja też odwala "cyry". Np. nie wczytuje starych skórek od XMMS/Winamp. Beznadzieja. 
> 
> *KLIK*

 

Śmiem twierdzić, że to jest nonsens. Dlaczego user nie może mieć własnych skórek?

----------

## totencham

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *totencham wrote:*    *BeteNoire wrote:*   Zamaskuj 1.3. Mi ta wersja też odwala "cyry". Np. nie wczytuje starych skórek od XMMS/Winamp. Beznadzieja. 
> 
> *KLIK* 
> 
> Śmiem twierdzić, że to jest nonsens. Dlaczego user nie może mieć własnych skórek?

 

Nie rozumiem, w home jest przecież katalog .local, więc co stoi na przeszkodzie?

EDIT:

 *http://audacious-media-player.org/1.3_Release wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Audacious now supports the XDG BASEDIR standard.
> 
> 

 

IMO taka standaryzacja to dobry pomysł.

----------

